# Scab on hamsters belly



## Ievabara (Mar 2, 2017)

I was cleaning my hamsters cage just now and as I was taking him out the cage I noticed a yellowish scab on his stomach and the area seemed pretty red and it looked as if he was missing some fur around that area. I thought it could be because he has been scratching himself or the area got irritated by the new bedding I used but it looks really sore? Should I take him to the vet? I have had many guinea pigs in the past but this is my first time having a hamster so I'm not sure about what I should do. I have just managed to take a picture of it and I will try to attach it here. He is approx 8 weeks old and I bought him from pets at home. He is a Russian dwarf hamster.


----------



## Katalyst (Aug 11, 2015)

That's his scent gland. It's nothing to be concerned about.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

.
.
what sort of bedding are U using? - If it's cedar or anything else with an 'insecticidal' property, swap it for plain old pine or another bland, low-odor, low-resin bedding. 
.
He's a cute little fella, is he friendly when handled? - Goldens are sturdier, but many are AWFUL for biting when picked up.
.
.
.


----------



## Ievabara (Mar 2, 2017)

Katalyst said:


> That's his scent gland. It's nothing to be concerned about.


Oh good Thank you!


----------



## Ievabara (Mar 2, 2017)

leashedForLife said:


> .
> .
> what sort of bedding are U using? - If it's cedar or anything else with an 'insecticidal' property, swap it for plain old pine or another bland, low-odor, low-resin bedding.
> .
> ...


I'm not too sure, I'll have a look once I'm at home He's perfectly fine when handled, at first he would get quite aggressive and bite me but now he doesn't even flinch. He even climbs into my hands when I'm putting food into his bowl


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Katalyst said:


> That's his scent gland. It's nothing to be concerned about.


While it is his scent gland, they shouldn't be yellow or inflamed. This is an infected scent gland which requires vet treatment.

Infected scent glands occur more often with Chinese and dwarf species (compared to Syrians) due to the belly placement and their low ground clearance - basically it's an open gland which comes into more contact with waste materials. I would also look at the substrate you use and cleaning schedule and perhaps change/ adjust some things combined with medical care to try and reduce the chances of reoccurrence.


----------

